# Wonder what LA is saying here...



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

"You wanna stay in the gutter over these cobbles, Alberto. That's the best path!"


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> "You wanna stay in the gutter over these cobbles, Alberto. That's the best path!"


He looks like a snake about to bite. 

<img src=https://universalheretic.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/snake-bites-face.jpg>


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

He's saying "If you buy the Motorola BACKFLIP With MOTOBLUR, The Shack will give you free AT&T activation, but it ends thursday at midnight."


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

He's saying - "You should always check for existing threads before posting"

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=218014


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> "You wanna stay in the gutter over these cobbles, Alberto. That's the best path!"


Where'd you get those yellow label SRAM shifters? I thought only I was allowed to use those!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

According to the Lounge Trek makes good bikes, how's that one working out for you?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

_"Wanna kiss and make up_?"


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

I think he's saying theres already a thread on it :idea:


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

godot said:


> He's saying - "You should always check for existing threads before posting"
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=218014


Doh! Shoulda known! :mad2:


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

He is telling him Alphonse would kick his butt...

"Small children, saying "he's the champion"!!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

LA: Screw you. AC: Screw YOU.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

"My kung fu is better than your kung fu!"


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

*if you thought i was a great domestique*

you'll love vino


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

Race ya to that next lamp post.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

My Trek is better than your Specialized.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

[Thinking while panting] "must not show weakness... damn kid is fast... and we're not in the Pyrenees yet!"


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

"Thanks for the watch. Maybe if you had given it to me last year it would still work and the waranty wouldn't have expired."


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

How about riding for The Shack next year? You need a team, we need a rider and we pay well.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe he's just out of breath? Talking on a bike going 40+km/h is hard when your old.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Radio Shack would like to give you a GPS to help you get from your hotel to the start line each day. We even programmed in a special short cut to help you save time getting to the final TT.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have kids older than you.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

LA: This morning I woke up and hated you more, then yesterday.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

"Pardon me, do you have any Grey Poupon?"


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

"Next time you're shopping for gifts, remember The Shack has some smart timepieces in the $15-$20 range that your significant other will just love ..."


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

"I was just telling everyone how I think you're the greatest ever. <a href="http://www.torontosun.com/sports/othersports/2010/07/08/14646316.html">Seriously</a>!"


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

"Hey A-hole, the watch you gave me is :50 slow"


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

He's drooling over Contador's ass.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

peter.hardie said:


> "I was just telling everyone how I think you're the greatest ever. <a href="http://www.torontosun.com/sports/othersports/2010/07/08/14646316.html">Seriously</a>!"



Wow. Interesting Link. Who'd have thought Armstrong capable of such objectivity?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

"Thanks for the domestique watch gift from last year's Tour".


----------

